# How do you install a piezo in an acoustic?



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Hey oh

I bought for 10 bucks this today from L & M Burlington (yay for final clearances) and um... ok, I have spent some quality time with google and have so far found only 1 site talking about using hot glue and leaving the pickup hanginig etc for installation and that is about all I have found.

http://web.mit.edu/kumpf/www/Acoustics/install.html

I have to admit, it didn't make a lot of sence to me the way it was worded or imaged. Cutting holes and such is the easy part, where and how to place the piezo is the difficulty.

So, anyone here with any experience with this style and its installion?

(images and such lifted from eBay, bad me)










EQ 7545R Piezo pick-up equalizer system with 4 bands



Presence control: ±12dB at 8KHz
Bass control: ±12dB at 60Hz
Mid control: ±12dB at 600Hz
Treble control: ±12dB at 2.2KHz
Input impedance: 2.2MΩ
Frequency response: 20Hz - 20KHz
Power: X1 9V battery (sorry, not included)
Pickup dimensions: 4.7 x 10.5 x 6cm (1.9 x 4 x 2.3”)
Colour: black


Volume control
Low battery indicator
Which is the best informational that I have found. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated XD

Keeps


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The piezo is fitted under the existing saddle. A hole is drilled in the saddle slot, and the pickup wire goes through that to connect to the electonics.

Before you proceed you have to be able to answer the following questions:

1) Is the piezo the correct width (will it fit easily in the bottom of the saddle slot)?

2) Do you have access to, and are comfortable operating a small router/dremel?

3) Are you going to be freaked out if you cause damage to your instrument (cutting holes in the side of the guitar is not for the faint of heart)?

The following link will give more of a graphical explanation of the job of installing the piezo strip http://www.frets.com/FretsPages/Luthier/Technique/Guitar/Pickups/Matrix/matrix1.html


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

:rockon: Thank you, a great answer!

And yes, for me I've no probs with drilling this guitar to nothingness. I may one day salvage the neck off it, but even that I am tempted to toss too, and just keep the tuners LOL its a 50 dollar acoustic that I bought for my son when he was 6. He got to drop it a few times and such, and got to have some idea of the need to clean and not drop it and had some time with tuning or over tuning or under tuning etc. There is no value to it otherwise, not as anything more than as a prop in a store display or for some creative pyrotechnichs  (it doesn't even really sound good and buzzes half the year unless I capo the 5th fret).

As to the width or depth issues and the dremel, I will find out on the first and I do have the later and maybe a grinder will help with the former if is a bit of an issue. That link is amazing, and just the speed I need Thank You for that!!

This guitar is PERFECT for learning on with drill and saw!!! And since nothing is being "permanently" affixed with the pickup, it can be removed to another guitar in the futur too


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Good points Ron.....I would not cut an hole in the side of a guitar unless I planned to do it in advance. After the sides are bent, I glue a piece of wood on the inside of the guitar,where the pre amp is being installed, with the grain going in the opposite direction....Unless the side is reinforced its going to split....Larry


----------

